# Leaning tower of Pavoni



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Wondering why I was getting a stream over to the left of my naked PF, my boiler etc is leaning to the left!!!

it looks like the boiler is leaning, but also the casing is slightly lower? 
Is this common? Presumably I have to remove the boiler from casing and address the seal etc as it goes through the case? 
Do I need to remove the element etc underneath to do this?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> Wondering why I was getting a stream over to the left of my naked PF, my boiler etc is leaning to the left!!!
> 
> it looks like the boiler is leaning, but also the casing is slightly lower?
> Is this common? Presumably I have to remove the boiler from casing and address the seal etc as it goes through the case?
> Do I need to remove the element etc underneath to do this?


Photo?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Right.

He machine has two gaskets which effectively sandwich the boiler against the base. Looking at your photo, it seems that the gasket at the top has perished, maybe on the left hand side? Does the base swivel (more noticeable when the machine is hot) - swivel of the base is a common thing with those machines over time.

When the machine is cold, inspect to see if the gasket is there. Then open the base up and inspect that.

Another possibility is that the ring which secured the boiler against the base is cross threaded.

Now the fun begins. Go and find out.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like the base is bent / deformed on the L/H side, has it been dropped ? Remove the boiler to carefully dress / planish the base flat,


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks chaps. Yes I think it's a bit of base deformation AND the gasket. Annoying as I just ordered a load of stuff and didn't include that!


----------

